# Russian submarine found in Swedish waters



## v2 (Jul 4, 2007)

A Russian submarine, sunk by the Finnish navy in 1942, has been found in Swedish territorial waters. The sub-marine is identified as SC305 and is located in 136m depth nearby Grisslehamn between the Åland Islands and Sweden. 
The submarine from the World War II was found with a side-scan sonar in 136 meter depth. The origin of the wreck and its identity has been verified through moving pictures from a ROV (remotely operated underwater vehicle).
A Finnish-Swedish search team has through research in the Finnish military record office and through sonar scanning at sea been able to locate the position of SC305.
According to history records the Russian submarine was sunk by cannon fire and a dramatic ramming in surface position by the Finnish submarine Vetehinen. In a documented eyewitness report one of the Finnish crew Veikko Hyytiäinen depict the drama that took place at the Åland Sea on 5 November 1942. 
All of the 38 Russian crew were lost as the submarine went to the bottom. SC305 went down with the bow into the mud and is in a good shape considering the circumstances. The site of discovery is a war memorial site, and to prevent exploitation the search team has chosen only to reveal the exact position to concerned authorities which decide if the position will be published.

Submarine SC305


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2007)

Very interesting. I agree as well it should be made into a memorial and left as is, since it is the grave for those 38 crewmen.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2007)

I second that emotion Adler....


----------

